# Kenmore 596.75503400 bottom freezer



## Lake bums (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a kenmore bottom freezer refrigerator that the freezer is cooling fine , but the refrigerator is at room temp. Can anyone help?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Could be a couple things. How old is it? Has fridge coils, evaporator, fan, etc., ever been cleaned & serviced? May just need a good cleaning. Just a suggestion.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I'm guessing now:

Evaporator Fan Motor:
http://www.repairclinic.com/RepairH...more-Refrigerator-not-cold-enough-59675503400


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

how cold is the freezer? could also be iced up coils, refrigerator section always warms up first.


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Sep 29, 2008)

I had a similar issue with my Whirlpool Bottom Drawer Freezer model. It had the Adaptive Defrost, which attempts to "learn" the proper times to defrost to conserve energy. On mine, this was not functioning properly, causing the freezer to ice up, and the fan not to operate. 

What I did was located the Service instructions in the bag on the bottom of the fridge (on mine, may be on the back or behind a cover. google your model) There, it told me how to enter the manual defrost mode. After several repeated manual defrosts (I did it every hour for a few hours) it worked again. From there, I just manually defrosted it once or twice every week and it was fine until we replaced it 6 months later. After replacing it, I found out about the Service packet mentioned above, and also learned that you can change the defrost mode from Adaptive to scheduled, which is something like .25 hours of defrost for 8 hours of run time (don't quote me) After chaging this, the fridge has been fine and we actually use it as the second fridge in our garage. Going on a year now with it there without issue. 

I replaced the Thermoresistor, and the temp sensor on the coil also prior to finding this, and those did not change anything. 

hope this helps


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

when i had this issue, coil was iced over due to bad defrost temp sensor on coil. every time defrost was initialized, it would defrost for 30 seconds or so and stop, not enough time to do anything. defrost bi-metal stays closed when temperature is cold and opens when temperature reaches a certain point. once it opens, defrost cycle shuts off and fridge returns to normal operation.


----------

